# galvanic corrosion



## الترس (10 سبتمبر 2007)

هل ممكن ان يحدث galvanic corrosion اذا تم تلحيم مادة ASTM A36 Carbon steel مع ASTM A283 Carbon steel 
أرجوا من الاخوة الافادة 
ولكم جزيل الشكر.


----------



## م. أنـــــــــــس (17 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

مساء الخير ,

الله يجزاكم خير جميعاً على ردودكم ,

وللأمام إن شاء الله ,


----------

